# 2001 1.8T Beetle engine knocking



## joelc12 (May 2, 2021)

Looking for some help or insight here 😬
My girlfriends 2001 1.8T beetle started knocking.... it sounds like it’s coming from the drivers side of the motor, it’s really loud but it only knocks at idle once the car is already hot. The moment the rpm’s increase, the knocking stops. When the car is warm and turned off then back on again, the knocking seems to slowly start again. The engine runs and idles smoothly and there are no performance issues at all. I thought it could be from oil sludge build up and a loss of oil pressure so I changed the oil pump. The old pick up tube had some slight blockage but the pan wasn’t really sludgey. Anyway the knocking is still happening and I’m hoping to figure this out! I attached a link to a video of the sound, first clip is the engine warming up and not knocking, after that the engine is warm and knocking. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

From what i have seen with high milage 1.8T's; the cam chain tensioner maybe bad, they eventually wear out, fail and the chain is probably, getting loose, a flopping chain can make contact with the valve cover. I wouldn't drive the vehicle until the issue is resolved; you could end up with catastrophic failure of the chain, tensioner and wipe out the head, bend the valves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Lots of videos on replacement:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joelc12 (May 2, 2021)

billymade said:


> From what i have seen with high milage 1.8T's; the cam chain tensioner maybe bad, they eventually wear out, fail and the chain is probably, getting loose, a flopping chain can make contact with the valve cover. I wouldn't drive the vehicle until the issue is resolved; you could end up with catastrophic failure of the chain, tensioner and wipe out the head, bend the valves.
> 
> Yeah I had seen that on some other threads, I think I’ll try replacing the cam tensioner... does that diagnosis make sense for this car still? As the knocking only ever occurs once the car is fully warmed up 😕


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Its hard to know for sure; if you pull the valve cover, you could inspect the chain, tensioner and see if there are contact marks on the valve cover, by the chain. Some, have run the engine, for a little bit and observed, if the chain is loose while running. I wouldn't do this for very long but could quickly confirm, if the tensioner is not working, causing the chain to be loose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The cam chain tensioner, runs on oil pressure; so, check that the oil pressure is in spec and any sludge issues, clogged oil pickup tube or clogged oil galleys going to the tensioner. 











For the replacement cam chain (iwis), tensioner (bapmic) and gasket set (elring), sealer (Elring dirko ht) i went with with fcpeuro, they include a lifetime warranty on everything.


----------



## joelc12 (May 2, 2021)

Thanks a ton for the advice.

I pulled the valve cover and saw some grooves worn in the tensioner, but I didn’t see any signs of the chain banging or wearing on the cover though. So I’m still feeling a bit on fence about replacing the tensioner and a bit worried that cleaning and replacing the tensioner won’t fix the problem... should I still go ahead with replacing the cam chain tensioner as it’s worn?

And looking at the engine I didn’t think it looked like there was much sludge... a bit cruddy and some build up on the top of the valve cover I thought, and I’m gonna try to clean some the of the grime out and do a flush, but does it look like there’s any real bad sludge??


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

There does't look to be allot of sludge, in the head area (don't know about the bottom end); the valve cover build up, seems to be pretty typical from what i have seen. It looks like the oil; was changed regularly and kept things clean. 

You could, start the engine; for a moment, long enough to observe the chain and see, if the noise is coming from, the tensioner, chain. Sometimes, the plastic tensioner plastic guides; will crack and eventually break off and cause catastrophic failure, bent valves.,

Looking at the first video; did you think, the sound was similar and coming from the same area? How many miles; are on the engine? As noted: the tensioners and chains, all wear out eventually, get noisy, over 100k to 150k miles typically.

Here is a example of sludge issues and cam chain tensioner replacement:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## joelc12 (May 2, 2021)

Just replaced the cam tensioner and got it all back together today, and problem solved! No more noise! Thanks for the help!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Bingo! I figured, that was the problem; good work! Glad you got it fixed! 

What brand tensioner and cam chain brands; did you go with, who did you get the parts from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joelc12 (May 2, 2021)

I got the parts from rock auto, just went for something with the quickest shipping. It was a Uro Parts tensioner and Victor Reinz gaskets


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Ugh, URO, is one of the cheapest brands and has a reputation for failure prone parts; i wish you would have discussed this before, ordering and installing it. Now, that you committed to it, after the install and using the tensioner; keep your eye on it, keep listening to its operation and if things start sounding odd or the chain gets noisy, replace it with a higher quality part.

This review, indicated, a lifespan of about 1.5 Years; before catastrophic failure. I'm not trying to be negative about things but want you to be fully aware, your eyes wide open about the possible issues with URO, parts, their quality concerns and possible, premature failure.









Camshaft Chain Tensioner


Applies tension to the camshaft timing chain




www.ecstuning.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

